# Lost Gear at Cameron Pass 1/10



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a friend who left a lot of his gear in the parking lot at the summit on Saturday the 10th. Ten miles down the road on the way back to the Fort he realized that he left it and returned, only to find it missing. If you picked up the gear to avoid a theft thanks in advance! If you know anything let me know! 

The lost gear:
Tubbs Snowshoes 
Poles 
and OR Mitts.

[email protected]


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Home Sick..*

I guess someone has to benefit from it.. There was just a post on www.powderbuzz.com with those things found... Should still be on the home page.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I got the two people in contact. Thanks for the heads up!

Feel better soon brother!


----------

